# Live Rock



## badboy1 (Feb 23, 2006)

How can you tell if live rock is "dead", and is there a way to rejuvenate it?


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

You can't find any type of life on it, including algae.

Kim


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

not sure, but i also heard bad live rock will stink.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yep, stinky rock = stay away from it. I always try to hand select my rock, look for pink/purple crust on it, thats coraline algae, a sign that this rock has been cultivated well and matured. Watch out for the nasties, such as apitasia (small anemones), bubble algae (little green balls), cyno-algaes (slimes), and such. I especially like rock with feather dusters, mushrooms, and other corals on it, sponges are also an added bonus as long as they aren't exposed to air on the way to your house. Also macro algaes like kelp and such are good finds.


----------

